# Milk River Dag



## Anvil Head (Feb 20, 2017)

This one's headed out soon as I finish a last detail I spotted when editing the pic (not telling). The blade is 12", forged from a commercial grade Husq. mower blade (not junk box store stuff). Forges, HT's, finishes, and performs very much like CruV series steel - but Husq. will not divulge specs.
Loose interpretation of a Milk River Blackfoot Dag....yeah pretty big knife. Got another in the makings, but will be awhile before I get to work on it.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 20, 2017)

Love it. Wow! Outstanding job on the sheath as well. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 20, 2017)

Love love LOVE this


----------



## injun joe (Feb 20, 2017)

Beautiful work Carl.


----------



## tsharp (Feb 20, 2017)

You have a special skill for sure.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Outstanding job on knife and sheath Carl!!! Don't know how you could improve on either one, amazing talent sir.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow Carl, very nice.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 20, 2017)

Awesome job Carl!! Someone is going to love it.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 20, 2017)

Cool knife! What kind on handle is that? It looks like it has 2 knuckles on the same bone? Nice sheath too!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 20, 2017)

Beautiful work Carl.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks folks. 
I have a lot of fun in my shop ..... sometimes things just go together without much of a fuss. Then there are times.....well...I'd be better off fishing.


----------



## dawgwatch (Feb 21, 2017)

very nice sir...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow, that is absolutely awesome, one of the best-looking knives I've seen in a long time!


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 21, 2017)

Nicely done


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Cool knife! What kind on handle is that? It looks like it has 2 knuckles on the same bone? Nice sheath too!



Canon bone, looks like.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2017)

Still doesn't make sense....that bone looks alien to me   which of course makes it that much more cool!!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry Sea Trout, missed answering your question. Not sure what animal as the oversized bone was given to me by someone who thought it too large for use. I'm thinking most likely a large African antelope or small zebra. It had been dyed electric blue, which I couldn't abide so I sanded and restained. A little of the blue hung on which I didn't mind so much. Think maybe NC H is right on it being a cannon bone, very heavy walled.
The front part of the handle at the guard is osage and the middle wrap is rawhide with copper tacks. The guard is wrought iron (wagon wheel).


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow that bone handle keeps getting more awesome!
I'm not the bone expert but if it were a cannon bone it looks like it would be an ice age cannon bone with 2 fetlock joints coming off the end of that bone???????????


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2017)

I think its an ox cannon bone


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 23, 2017)

Not big enough diameter wise for ox or other bovine. Tapered more like a high speed runner once you leave the joint.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2017)

very nice!


----------



## carver (Feb 23, 2017)

As always,top notch Carl


----------



## Mr Warren (Feb 24, 2017)

That sir, is a true work of the knife makers art. The knife is awesome -  and the detail you put on that sheath - Just - WOW! 
  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Amazing work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow!!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks folks. New owner has in hand. When he asked me how long it took me to make this one ... I gave my standard answer ... 60+years.  It's an accumulative thing (might have taken less time if I could remember things).
'Bout 30 min. of forge work rest is all hand/shop work.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Feb 26, 2017)

Carl
Museum quality period piece right there my friend.  You are a true craftsman and artist.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks Jim, I always have a hard time letting these leave the shop once they're finished. Just a lot of fun to mess with.


----------

